# Barnegat Bay Today



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Just got back from fishing the Bay, next to the route 37 bridge, caught 3 baby stripers, one on a 4 inch pink finess, one on a rapala saltwater plug, and one one clam. It was windy as H#LL! And way too much boat and jet ski traffic. How is a brotha supposed to get his fish on with all that? whats up with this wind anyways will it ever go away? Im tired of driving an hour just to arrive to at the shore with unsat weather. Anyone outthere having any luck anywhere?


----------



## Mantra (May 31, 2005)

South wind WILL be here all summer  early am and evening it goes to sleep for the night. Unfortunately the jet skis and knuckleheads blowing thru the no wake zone by the bridge wont go away until labor day.


----------

